# Mites! Aghhhh



## tennesseejed (May 4, 2017)

So I think it's safe to say I've got scabies. First time, but all the tell tale signs are there. Went to a walk in and the doc gave me something called Malathion. It's some super concentrated poison shit, which I'm usually against, but this condition is driving me insane.

I am also going to get a couple otc products as well, like some sort of sulfur soap and tea tree oil. For those of you who have never had these, it's not an experience you'll ever want to have! I urge you to watch for signs of it especially around other people on the road. 

I've clearly got the burrows and major itching. Gonna keep fighting these bastards and kill em all. And for anyone else who is suffering from this or has, my condolences and hang in there!

Wish me luck guys. I will update. I am open to suggestions, but I have already scoured the scabies threads on this site.

Much love.

-TJ


----------



## tennesseejed (May 4, 2017)

Also just applied the malathion stuff. Super concentrated with alcohol and pine needle oil, smells toxic as fuck. Here's hoping it helps because the smell of it burns my nose.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 4, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Also just applied the malathion stuff. Super concentrated with alcohol and pine needle oil, smells toxic as fuck. Here's hoping it helps because the smell of it burns my nose.


Make sure you treat your clothes never had it but I've heard horror stories and seen kids with it.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 4, 2017)

Yeah me too. Not pretty. I will definitely treat everything repeatedly


----------



## tennesseejed (May 5, 2017)

It seems like the Malathion only aggravated my symptoms. I have a bunch more bumps in the past few hours and I am losing my mind. Its Spreading Even More After I Put That Stuff on!!!!


----------



## Brother X (May 5, 2017)

I got scabies once, back in the 80s, because I took a nap under a highway overpass late one night and apparently places, where birds roost, are a hot spot for picking up a case of those little buggers. Just keep diligently applying the lotion and they eventually go away. I think it took about a week for me to rid myself.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 5, 2017)

Brother X said:


> I got scabies once, back in the 80s, because I took a nap under a highway overpass late one night and apparently places, where birds roost, are a hot spot for picking up a case of those little buggers. Just keep diligently applying the lotion and they eventually go away. I think it took about a week for me to rid myself.




I read that online too and I was sleeping in the same type of spot! Under a highway bridge by a rIver, for a few days. On the last day I woke up with the signs.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 5, 2017)

NutSac said:


> I got out of a potential arrest scenario simply by a Boulder cop looking at my legs and arms and he backed off about 3 feet and said "Is that SCABIES??!!" I was sittin in the back of the copcar at thatpoint, so I wiggled my ass a little bit, scratched my inner thigh, and played stupid: "Umm, yea? No? I dunno." He put on some rubber gloves and let me go with a summons.  (It was just heat rash)



That s pretty funny. Of course the boulder cops would be afraid of scabies


----------



## tennesseejed (May 5, 2017)

So I went to a different doctor today, and he said I don't have scabies. That it was some other bug that is not contagious. Gave me a steroid shot aND a script. So we'll see in the next few days...

Not sure I trust his diagnosis but I'm certainly not a doctor. If all goes well and it clears I will ask a mod to close this thread.

Peace


----------



## Tude (May 6, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> So I went to a different doctor today, and he said I don't have scabies. That it was some other bug that is not contagious. Gave me a steroid shot aND a script. So we'll see in the next few days...
> 
> Not sure I trust his diagnosis but I'm certainly not a doctor. If all goes well and it clears I will ask a mod to close this thread.
> 
> Peace



The fact that ya got this BUG that has burrowed under you skin to lay eggs just gives me the heebie jeebies. Dam! Bad enough people are talking about how bad the ticks are and are going to be worse this year! Ick!!!


----------



## tennesseejed (May 6, 2017)

Tude said:


> The fact that ya got this BUG that has burrowed under you skin to lay eggs just gives me the heebie jeebies. Dam! Bad enough people are talking about how bad the ticks are and are going to be worse this year! Ick!!!



The bugs are evolving. They have bred survivors from our antidotes, and now they are becoming immune. In 20 years they be called king bugs


----------

